# I think they are comfy!!!!



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Spoiled lumps!! 
My daughter just got this cot 2 days before the photo was taken for her birthday.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

ahhh! thats a cute picture


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

How cute!!! We have some very similar shots of Mika and Scarlett curled up in a Baby Annabel pram!!!

Hope your daughter doesn't mind too much!

Louise
X


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*lol brilliant bet your little girl loves it  as i have seen her shes a cutie  and she is brill with the cats & kitten  *


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

She doesn't mind at all, in fact she gets blankets to cover them up and keep them warm!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> She doesn't mind at all, in fact she gets blankets to cover them up and keep them warm!!!


Sounds like my 4 year old - she pushes them around the house in the pram and they just lay there all snuggled up


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great picture,beautiful cats,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

LOL, what is it with cats and prams/cots??

lovely piccys hun  xx


----------



## Anna Shafto (Aug 18, 2008)

So Cute!!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

That's adorable! Can you imagine if it was a real baby?


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Awww they look soooo cute.
My granddaughter is the same, pops them in her pram, wraps them up and off she goes on her imaginary trip round the rooms.lol xxxxx


----------



## euler (Sep 24, 2008)

Awww - so so beautiful!


----------

